# Nvidia AGP 4X

## madpenguin8

I'm having trouble getting my Geforce4 420 MX card to go into agp 4X. I have tried everything I can find and still in /var/log/xfree86.0.log it says that agp 2x is enabled sucessfully.

There is a how to on the Gentoo site that tells to add these lines in /etc/modules.conf, but the later of the two is always gone on the next boot.

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

options NVdriver NVreg_EnableVia4x=1

I have a Via chipset, and everything is enabled in the bios, all of the hardware is AGP4x compatible, but I can't seem to make it work.

I have tried this with agpgart built in, and also as a module. I have also tried it with the Nvidia agp driver.

I am wondering if I should take agpgart out of /etc/modules.autoload and put it into /etc/X11/XF86config. Please help as I don't know much on the subject of how this all works.

----------

## madpenguin8

Nevermind, I'm so stupid, maybe I shoulda looked at my dmesg

NVRM: AGPGART: mode4x

But that dosent explain the AGP2x in /var/log/xfree86.0.log, but oh well, everything seems to be working, who knows.

----------

## Pavan

 *madpenguin8 wrote:*   

> Nevermind, I'm so stupid, maybe I shoulda looked at my dmesg
> 
> NVRM: AGPGART: mode4x
> 
> But that dosent explain the AGP2x in /var/log/xfree86.0.log, but oh well, everything seems to be working, who knows.

 

Check the output of 

```
cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/card/status
```

or something similar. Browse through that directory. Somewhere it shows the current agp speed. run it in X.

-Pavan

----------

## matrixise

it's 

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

----------

## madpenguin8

OK, so dmesg says it enabled AGP4X, but when I cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status it says I'm only using AGP2X. I have no idea what to try now. Is there something in /etc/X11/XF86config that I'm missing? I'm burning up google trying to find an answer, but nothing seems to work. 

Thanks.

----------

## Pavan

Try using NVAGP instead of AGPGART. In XF86Config give 

```
Option "NvAgp" "1"
```

Of course it will not work if agpgart is built-in to kernel. u need to remove it or make it modular. Read the documentation of the nvidia-glx package.

HTH,

Pavan

----------

## rommel

and your sure your mainboard agp supports 4x?

----------

## madpenguin8

Yes my mainboard supports AGP4X, it's a Abit VP6, and I have 4X enabled in the bios.

----------

## AnonNomis

Changes should not be made to /etc/modules.conf because they will be over written on boot, make your changes in  /etc/modules.d/nvidia.

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

options NVdriver NVreg_ReqAGPRate=4  # force AGP Rate to 4x

This should set the it to 4x on next boot.  I don't know much about much about the VP6.  This is what is says in the Nvidia code about VIA chipsets.  I'm a bp6 user and I have quite a few problems with my nvidia card and my bp6.  good luck.

/*

 * we've had problems with some Via chipsets in 4x mode, so we force them back

 * down to 2x mode. If you'd like to experiment with retaining 4x mode,

 * try setting this value to '1.' If that hangs the system, you're stuck with

 * 2x mode, there's nothing we can do about it.

 */

U032 NVreg_EnableVia4x = 0;

MODULE_PARM(NVreg_EnableVia4x, "i");

----------

